# Plastic Boat repair kit for sale - Brand New never opened



## HtotheJ

I have this plastic boat repair kit for sale. Didn't end up using it, so you get a good deal. Asking $30 OBO, it was like $40 when I bought it. in Denver area, or could ship (buyer pays shipping). 

Thanks,
J


----------



## B4otter

How long ago did you buy it...?


----------



## HtotheJ

B4otter said:


> How long ago did you buy it...?


about 5 months ago, stuff should be fine


----------

